# Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland



## Thomas9904

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Davon ab war ja die Frage auch, wo man in Deutschland legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann.

Ich versuch das mal aufzulisten, aber natürlich ohne jede Gewähr - immer vorher nochmal informieren.

*Aber zumindest in mehr als der Hälfte der Bundesländer hat man die legale Möglichkeit ohne Prüfung angeln zu gehen:*

*Niedersachsen:*
Angeln an Küsten/freien Gewässern nur mit Personalausweis möglich

*Bremen:*
Stockangelrecht an der freien Weser, jeder Bremer Bürger kann da ohne Prüfung angeln.

*Schleswig Holstein:*
Touristenschein

*Mecklenburg Vorpommern*:
Touristenschein

*Sachsen:*
Touristenschein

*Sachsen Anhalt:*
Touristenschein

*Thüringen:*
Touristenschein

*Brandenburg:*
Prüfungsfreies Angeln mit Friedfischmethoden

*Baden-Württemberg:*
In Anlagen (Teich/Fischzucht/Forellenpuffs), in denen jemand als Betreiber da ist, der das fachgerechte töten von Tieren nachgewiesen hat (Fischwirt z. B.), kann das nicht als angeln sondern als Fischverkauf zählen, so dass man da auch keine Prüfung braucht.
Unbedingt vorher nachfragen, für welche Anlagen das gilt!!!! 

*In ganz Deutschland* können Diplomaten und  Angehörige ohne Prüfung angeln, in  vielen Bundesländern gibt es Ausnahmegenehmigungen zum Angeln ohne Prüfung für Behinderte.

*Nach Bundesländern wiederum unterschiedlich* gibt es die Möglichkeit als "Angelhelfer" ohne Schein/Prüfung auch aktiv mit einem Inhaber einer Erlaubniskarte mitzuangeln.
*VORSICHT!* 
Auch hier wieder einzeln erkundigen, wie das im jeweiligen Land geregelt ist.

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich da jetzt nix vergessen oder falsch dargestellt habe ......


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Wichtig ist auch zu erwähnen das in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern der befr. Schein (genannt Tourischein) das ganze Jahr käuflich erworben werden kann auch von Einheimischen. Kurz gesagt ich kann wenn ich bereit bin alle weiteren 28 Tage zu zahlen, kann ich das ganze Jahr Angeln wie ein geprüfter Fischerreischein Besitzer auch. ;-)
Fazit: Man kann hier also für 163€ jährlich schon eine art jährliche Lizenz ohne Prüfung erwerben. Nur das man ein kleinen Vorteil hat. Man muss nur für die Monate zahlen die man auch Angeln gehen möchte. Von daher, endlich weg mit der Prüfung...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Geht, soweit ich weiss in Thüringen auch, nur dass es da 3 Monate sind und nicht nur 28 Tage - Kosten kenn ich aber nicht.

Und mit dem neuen Fischereigesetz in S-H sollen da dann auch Einheimische "Tourischeine" mehrfach lösen können.
Dafür solll dann jeder Tourist aus anderen Bundesländern nochmal eine Fischereiabgabe in S-H bezahlen..


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Fischerreiabgabe zahle ich nur einmal pro Jahr. Deshalb gibt es den ersten Hauptschein im Jahr für 20€, weil man den das ganze Jahr bei sich tragen muss. Sieht genauso aus wie der normale nur ohne Foto und es steht vorne befr. Fischerreischein drauf. Alle weiteren 28 Tage gibt es dann ein extra Schein dazu, also eine Verlängerung der die aber nur Gültikeit hat mit dem ersten Hauptschein und deren Nummer.
Ich finde diese Methode perfekt gelöst. Man kann auch 2-3 oder 12 Monate auf einmal kaufen. Habe ich auch getan, gleich 3 Monate zusammen. Diese kosten dann eben nur 13€ für 28Tage weil die Fischerreiabgabe ja schon gelöst wurde für das Jahr.

Das einzige was dann noch besser wäre wenn die Prüfung weg sind das man diese art Lizenzen etwas billiger bekommt. Maximum 163€ pro Jahr stören mich selber zwar nicht so weil man eh nie das ganze Jahr Angeln geht aber Leute mit weniger Einkommen schon eher.
Ansonsten finde ich ich das ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie M-V das macht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Super, danke für die info!


----------



## Thomas9904

Da gerade hier im Junganglerforum immer wieder die Frage kommt, wo man ohne Prüfung erste Erfahrungen beim Anglern sammeln kann, haben wir mal die Möglichkeiten zusammen gestellt.

Da sich Gesetze und Verordnungen ständig ändern, ist dies aber keine rechtssichere Auskunft!!!

*JEDER MUSS* sich vorher erkundigen, wie das bei ihnm persönlich sowie in seinem Bundesland bzw. am jeweiligen Gewässer aussieht!

Wer weitere Infos hat über legale Möglichkeiten ohne Prüfung das angeln anfangen zu können, bitte gerne auch hier reinposten.


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hier hab ich euch mal 2 Bilder eingefügt damit Ihr wisst wie das Teil in M-V eigentlich aussieht.... Der Schein daneben ist die sogenannte Verlängerung die man immer wieder bekommt das ganze Jahr. 











Mein Kamera ist leider nicht die beste. :m


----------



## Redneck

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> .....Maximum 163€ pro Jahr stören mich selber zwar nicht so weil man eh nie das ganze Jahr Angeln geht aber Leute mit weniger Einkommen schon eher.
> Ansonsten finde ich ich das ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie M-V das macht. #6



33€ für den ersten Fischereischein inkl. Prüfungsgebühr + 6€ Fischereiabgabe=39€ vs. 163€ für das erste Jahr angeln....
Gewässerkosten sind bei beiden ja gleich. 
Also mit Prüfung anglst das ganze Jahr für die Kosten von 4 Monaten ohne Prüfung. In den Folgejahren wird es rein finanziell noch günstiger.

Dafür die 1h Prüfung + 1WE lernen wegreißen lohnt in meinen Augen schon. Kurs ist nicht nötig, die Fragen holst dir beim lallf, die Antworten findest im Netz oder sind eigentlich Allgemeinbildung.

Das die ganze Prüfungsgeschichte etwas fragwürdig ist, da dürfte man sich einig sein.


----------



## Redneck

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *JEDER MUSS* sich vorher erkundigen, wie das bei ihnm persönlich sowie in seinem Bundesland bzw. am jeweiligen Gewässer aussieht!
> 
> ...




für M-V kann man das am einfachsten hier tun.


----------



## AWebber

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Sachsen:*
> Touristenschein


Seit wann denn das? Sowas gibts doch IMO nur für ausländische Touristen. Für alle deutschen gilt Fischereischeinpflicht.

Zumindest ist das lt. SMUL so ...


AWebber


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

_*Hallo Jungs,
 dieser Fischerischein wo hier abgebildet ist,ist nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gültig,in Bayern wird er nicht anerkannt und somit auch kein angeln möglich.
Bei uns in Bayern darf keiner über 10Jahre ohne staatlichen Fischereischein mit der Handangel fischen,nicht mal in seinen eigenen Weiher.Ab 14Jahren wenn man alleine zum Fischen gehen will muß man die Prüfung machen.Von 10 -18Jahren Jugendfischereischein in Begleidung eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein fischen.
Gruß
*_


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

In Bayern geht mal wieder nichts-oder?


----------



## antonio

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo Jungs,
> dieser Fischerischein wo hier abgebildet ist,ist nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gültig,in Bayern wird er nicht anerkannt und somit auch kein angeln möglich.
> Bei uns in Bayern darf keiner über 10Jahre ohne staatlichen Fischereischein mit der Handangel fischen,nicht mal in seinen eigenen Weiher.Ab 14Jahren wenn man alleine zum Fischen gehen will muß man die Prüfung machen.Von 10 -18Jahren Jugendfischereischein in Begleidung eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein fischen.
> Gruß
> *_



die tourischeine sind überall nur im jeweiligen bundesland für das sie ausgestellt wurden gültig.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo Thomas, kannst deine Liste noch erweitern:

Rheinland Pfalz - Angeln ohne Fischereischein (Erlaubnisschein erforderlich) erlaubt im Grenzgewässer Mosel, Sauer, Our

Weiteres siehe hier:
http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf


----------



## Lautertaler

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, kannst deine Liste noch erweitern:
> 
> Rheinland Pfalz - Angeln ohne Fischereischein (Erlaubnisschein erforderlich) erlaubt im Grenzgewässer Mosel, Sauer, Our
> 
> Weiteres siehe hier:
> http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf




Keine Ahnung was Du in Verbindung mir Rheinland-Pfalz bringst...
PDF Luxemburg;+????


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ......

Denk mal nach .... Grenzgewässer .... Rheinland Pfalz ... Ländergrenzen

War nur diese pdf weil die Gesetzeslage für diese Gewässer beidseitig gelten.
Kannst auch hier lesen falls dir das lieber ist, ändert aber nichts daran wie es ist.

http://landesrecht.rlp.de/jportal/p...chGrenzGewLUXGRPV1P3&doc.part=X&doc.price=0.0

http://www.mulewf.rlp.de/fileadmin/...Umweltrecht/Recht_Abteilung_103/103_793-2.pdf


----------



## Somon

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo Petri-Jünger!

Ich werde mir an Pfingsten mit meinen Lieben eine nette Bootsfahrt auf der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte gönnen. Dazu würde ich mich gerne mit einem Touristenschein versorgen.

Nachdem ich die Homepage der Behörde gesichtet habe, sind leider immer noch einige kleinere Detailfragen offen:

1. Wieviele Angeln dürfen verwendet werden?
2. Sind auch Kunstköder erlaubt?
3. Gilt dieser Tourischein auch für das Angeln von einem Binnenboot?

Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe-

g.


----------



## david29

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

hallo liebe angler 
kann mir jemand sagen ob man auch in recklinghausen angeln darf ohne eine prüfung abzulegen , will meine prüfung zwar im dezember ablegen , würde aber gerne schon am nächsten wochenende angeln gehn . im netz habe ich schon geschaut aber nichts gefunden oder überlesen 
bin für jede info dankbar 

gruss david


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Wenn du glück hast vielleicht an irgendeinem privaten Forellenteich.
Ansonsten geht in der BRD ohne Schein garnichts.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht in der BRD ohne Schein garnichts.


Das ist Unfug, das geht in ca. der Hälfte aller Bundesländer ohne regulären  Schein/Prüfung..

Siehe hier, aufgeführt mit den Gesetzen und Kontakten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

In NRW siehts damit allerdings mau aus, wegen der Frage von david...

Da musste geprüft sein..


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Danke ,für die Info.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Immer gerne, da das vor allem die Verbandler und Vereinsfürsten gerne erzählen, dass es nur mit Prüfung geht - obwohl sie wissen, dass sie lügen.

Die halten halt die Prüfung für notwendig, weil sie damit eben gut Kohle verdienen mit Kursen und/oder Prüfungsabnahme.

Daher hier nochmal der Link zu den legalen Möglichkeiten, ohne Prüfung in Deutschland legal zu angeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Nidderauer

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo,

ich blicke leider immer noch nicht durch, wer wo was darf .....

Für mich (Sportfischerprüfung 1984 und sächsischer Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit) sehe ich da kein Problem, in Hessen beispielsweise eine Mainjahreskarte zu bekommen. 

Wie schaut das aber bei meinem Junior aus, der ist aktuell 10 und hat einen befristeten sächsischen Jugendfischereischein (Gültig bis zum 16. Geburtstag), aber noch keine Prüfung.

Er ist hier in Sachsen dem selben Verein angeschlossen, wie ich auch und darf hier ohne Einschränkungen angeln.

Wie schaut das aber aus, wenn er eine Mainkarte in Hessen erwerben möchte, funktioniert das oder wird das aufgrund der fehlenden Sportfischerprüfung abgelehnt?

Danke im Voraus!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo, 

ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das speziell in Hessen ist, aber allgemein brauchen Jugendliche (bis 18 Jahre) keine Fischerprüfung, dürfen da aber oft nicht ohne Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Inhabers eines Fischereischeins fischen.
Außer z. B. in Bayern ab 14 Jahre, wenn sie die Fischerprüfung haben, da gibt es  (außer dem günstigeren Vereinsbeitrag) keinen Unterschied mehr.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Gesetz Hessen:
§ 28
Jugend-, Sonder- und Ausländerfischereischein
Ohne Nachweis einer bestandenen Fischerprüfung nach § 26 kann auf Antrag

1.    Kindern und Jugendlichen zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren ein Jugendfischereischein erteilt werden, der diese berechtigt, unter Aufsicht einer volljährigen Person mit Fischereischein den Fischfang auszuüben,


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Kurze Anmerkung dazu... den "richtigen" Schein kann man dann schon ab 14 Jahren machen. Was ich allerdings nicht finde, wie es aussieht wenn mein fiktiver 9er Sohn in Hessen die Stippe halten würde....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Einfach im Gesetz gucken, dafür gibbets das doch, selbst in Hessen (wo ja auch noch die Todesstrafe in der Verfassung steht (Art. 21)):

§25
(2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen. Beim Fischfang mit der Handangel gilt dies nur für Personen, die aufgrund körperlicher Beeinträchtigung Hilfe beim Fischfang benötigen. Nur einer der Helfer darf den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben. Helfer müssen sich im unmittelbaren Einwirkungsbereich des Fischereiberechtigten aufhalten. *Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres gelten als Helfer, wenn sie von einer volljährigen und zum Fischfang berechtigten Person an die Fischereiausübung herangeführt werden.*


----------



## Nidderauer

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Dankeschön @Thomas und Lajos für die Infos. Eigentlich wollten wir schon losgewesen sein, es hat sich krankheitsbedingt leider nicht ergeben und wird wahrscheinlich in diesem Jahr aus zeitlichen Gründen auch nix mehr. Werde trotzdem berichten, wenns denn mal klappen sollte, vor allem in Bezug darauf, was der Junior (10 J.) alles darf. Ich denke mal da wirds die ein oder andere Einschränkung geben, wie z.B. nur Friedfischangel erlaubt ohne Prüfung.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## icemanbruns

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Moin, ich möchte das Thema aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal hoch holen. 
Wir fahren über Pfingsten in die Eckernförder Bucht, Kurzurlaub und ich möchte gern mein neues Schlauchboot und Echolot testen.
Nun habe ich für mich bereits den Touristenschein für 28 Tage inkl. der Jahresabgabe für 20€ online gekauft und ausgedruckt. Alles soweit gut, nur was ich niergends finden kann, wie sieht es mit meinen beiden Söhnen aus? Die sind 14 und 16 Jahre alt. Muss ich für jeden diesen Touristenschein inkl. Jahresabgabe für 20€ kaufen? Oder dürfen die in dem Alter in meiner Begleitung so mit angeln? Ich kann niergends etwas finden ab welchem alter dieser Schein benötigt wird. Weiß das jemand von euch?

Ein weiteres Problem :

Ich finde leider meine kompletten Unterlagen (Fischereiprüfung von 1992/ Jahresfischereischein / Vereinsdokumente) nicht wieder. KAnn man sich die nachträglich neu ausstellen lassen? Wenn ja, an wen muss ich mich da wenden?

Würde mich sehr über hilfreiche Tips freuen.

LG Sven


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Da Deine beiden Jungs älter als 12 Jahre sind, haben sie auch eine Fischereischeinpflicht, insofern das gleiche wie bei Dir.
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE...014/0314/MELUR_140317_Fischereidokumente.html

Wegen Deinem zweiten Problem: Wenn Du die Fischereischeinprüfung an Deinem Wohnort gemacht hast, sollte die für Deinen Wohnort zuständige untere Fischereibehörde die Unterlagen noch haben, ansonsten die für den Prüfungsort zuständige untere Fischereibehörde

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## icemanbruns

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antworten. 
Dann werden wir wohl nochmal 2 x 20€ bezahlen müssen.
Wegen den Papieren mach ich mal schlau.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Damits nicht so zersplittert, hier der aktuelle(re) Teil und hier dann dicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

[youtube1]MkyIantTkgU[/youtube1]


----------

